# Who is closer to Rome, Doug Wilson or NT Wright?



## Doulos McKenzie (Jan 31, 2017)

Just wondering y'all's opinions.


----------



## greenbaggins (Jan 31, 2017)

Wright, for sure.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RamistThomist (Jan 31, 2017)

Former pastor in my area went to England to study under Wright. Wright wouldn't ordain him because Wright thought the guy was too close to Rome.


----------



## arapahoepark (Jan 31, 2017)

Wright. Anglican bishop who has said he wants the NPP to be an ecumenical doctrine. I'll have to find the quote.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Jan 31, 2017)

Wright lives in England. He is definitely much closer. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## jw (Jan 31, 2017)

Good one, James!


----------



## Jake (Jan 31, 2017)

Wright is Reformed relative to his context. Douglas Wilson (although not as much as some F.V. folks) is closer to Rome in the context of conservative Reformed circles.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Feb 2, 2017)

Here are some quotes by Wright in his book 'What St. Paul Really Said'.



> … ‘justification by works’ has nothing to do with individual Jews attempting a kind of proto-Pelagian pulling themselves up by their moral bootstraps, and everything to do with definition of the true Israel in advance of the final eschatological showdown. Justification in this setting, then, is not a matter of how someone enters the community of the true people of God, but of how you tell who belongs to that community, not least in the period of time before the eschatological event itself, when the matter will become public knowledge.
> 
> What Saint Paul Really Said, p.119.





> ‘Justification’ in the first century was not about how someone might establish a relationship with God. It was about God’s eschatological definition, both future and present, of who was, in fact, a member of his people. In Sander’s terms, it was not so much about ‘getting in’, or indeed about ‘staying in’, as about ‘how you could tell who was in’. In standard Christian theological language, it wasn’t so much about soteriology as about ecclesiology; not so much about salvation as about the church.
> 
> What Saint Paul Really Said, p120





> Many Christians, both in the Reformation and in the counter-Reformation traditions, have done themselves and the church a great disservice by treating the doctrine of ‘justification’ as central to their debates, and by supposing that it describes that system by which people attain salvation. They have turned the doctrine into its opposite. Justification declares that all who believe in Jesus Christ belong at the same table, no matter what their cultural or racial differences.
> 
> What Saint Paul Really Said, p. 158-9

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RamistThomist (Feb 2, 2017)

While Wright is wrong on this, I don't see him saying what some FV types are purported to say, "We are justified by our Spirit-wrought sanctity." The problem with Wilson is that he backtracks, so who knows what he says? You can't read an apology or retraction by him without hearing how awesome he is.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pilgrim (Feb 2, 2017)

In the eyes of his fawning admirers in various evangelical seminaries, Wright isn't tainted by what they see as Wilson's toxic patriarchy, his defense of the antebellum South and all of the other charges that have been aimed at Wilson, valid or not. (This is assuming that they have any familiarity with Wilson at all.) By contrast, Wright is seen as being the most respectable "conservative" religious academic that there is. Some of these types, even purportedly "Calvinistic" ones, are also drawn to Roman Catholic contemplative spirituality. Make of that what you will.


----------

